# My water heater just broke



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My water heater just started leaking and think it won't make it till tomorrow.

Friend of mine will open ferguson for me now

Talk to you guys later

Fun Sunday..

Stupid 15 year old Junk:furious:

FUNNY, THE WIFE POSTED THIS AS ME


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> My water heater just started leaking and think it won't make it till tomorrow.
> 
> Friend of mine will open ferguson for me now
> 
> ...


AO Smith? Wait till Monday and get a tankless.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> My water heater just started leaking and think it won't make it till tomorrow.
> 
> Friend of mine will open ferguson for me now
> 
> ...


 If people around here get 15 years from a water heater they got an exceptional one. 10 years max around here, sometimes barely 7 years.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Call a plumber!:whistling2:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL....better you than me!!!LOL


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Call a plumber!:whistling2:


 Yea, but plumbers are so expensive! LOL


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> My water heater just started leaking and think it won't make it till tomorrow.
> 
> Friend of mine will open ferguson for me now
> 
> ...


 Are you going to replace it w/ a tankless. May as well make a project out of it.:laughing:. Tell everyone at fergusen that Mike said to kiss his a.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Install a Bradford White.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hot water is over rated.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

put in an 80 gal. electric that way you can get a solar panel during the week and go solar. Let the gov pay for your heater.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> put in an 80 gal. electric that way you can get a solar panel during the week and go solar. Let the gov pay for your heater.


You should hear what they are doing in Alabama:laughing:

You pay for lunch and dinner...of course the beer too and I'll drive down and we'll knock out a tankless! I figure between the two of us we could make it magazine wothy! We'll do a little clinic for all these guys! Ya got no kids you can live without hot water for a few days!! Hell, I'll even wire it for ya too :laughing:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> My water heater just started leaking and think it won't make it till tomorrow.
> 
> Friend of mine will open ferguson for me now
> 
> ...


I thought you were gonna ask how to fix it. You know save some money and ask for free advice.:laughing:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait I think you guys are missing the point. west coast knew he was on borrowed time but he tried to push it. If he was in a homeowners house and he knew it was 15 years old he would've been all over them to replace it. he's at the supply house because the wife told him to get it done.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:jester::jester:

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 
__________________


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He did not even ask us for bids, whats up with that. :laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

what's the going rate?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The water heater was actually an 18 year old American, go figure, I though I would get 25 years from it 

I put in a Bradford White, changed the direction of the water heater, the old onbe faced the washer, (an idiot installed it), and the washer faced the diferent direction, so I changed it up. I can now service the water heater if I have too. New ball valve, eq straps, gas flex and crv, flex lines, the whole 9 yards.

I was gonna do a tankless, but my property value dropped 100,000, so I said forget it, not putting any money into this place.

And as an added bonus, the laundry sink trap started leaking, well...it had a slow leak, so while I was there, I cut out the 11/2 durham 1/8th and galv fittings and installed a new waste arm and trap.

Those are my plumbing repairs for the year now.


Oh, by the way, was there a way to fix the old water heater?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea and where is the permit?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea and where is the permit?


 

I have 3 days to get one :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Lost 100k? If I lost that, my house would be worth _ing 0! So what's your house worth now with a new w.h.? 1 mil? :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good, glad to see you cleaned up the EQ straps, you have my seal of approval. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Oh, by the way, was there a way to fix the old water heater?


I could direct you to DIY site. :whistling2:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Looks good, glad to see you cleaned up the EQ straps, you have my seal of approval. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 

I purchased new straps, the old way the heater was installed sucked, I hated it everytime I went to do laundry, this is why I never went to do laundry.......


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

"put in an 80 gal. electric that way you can get a solar panel during the week and go solar. Let the gov pay for your heater."

I'm with you on this one, let the gov pay. :thumbup:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I purchased new straps, the old way the heater was installed sucked, I hated it everytime I went to do laundry, this is why I never went to do laundry.......


I buy the same straps as you did in your new install. I agree that the other style looks sloppy and unprofessional. Installation looks good!:thumbsup: 
(Of course what else would one expect from a California plumber)


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

What happens when the little lady is scrubing her delicates in the LT and the relief valve blows scalding hot steam on her? In Wi. the relief valve must discharge to the floor, or an approved receptor.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hyper Piper said:


> What happens when the little lady is scrubing her delicates in the LT and the relief valve blows scalding hot steam on her? In Wi. the relief valve must discharge to the floor, or an approved receptor.


 

Last night I didn't want to drill a 3/4" hole through the concrete foundation, so I drained it into the laundry tray, in a couple years this will be investment property and I will poke it outside because Murphy's law says it will happen and I don't want to get sued. 

The wife won't sue me........


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

You are in Calif. right? Guess again.:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Robert,
did you sweat or pro-press? If sweat, why? Cost of fittings? Nice looking install, by the way.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> My water heater just started leaking and think it won't make it till tomorrow.


I'm sure this guy can help
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/sks/1047892597.html


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

*Got Busted!*

Ok, so one of my neighbors hates me. Called the city on me about my water heater I installed, this was a couple weeks ago, finally got around to calling for final......here I sit, inspector said 9-12, it's almost 11, still no show......


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tell your neighbor thanks for helping protect the trade:thumbsup:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

*j*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hyper Piper said:


> What happens when the little lady is scrubing her delicates in the LT and the relief valve blows scalding hot steam on her? In Wi. the relief valve must discharge to the floor, or an approved receptor.


 
An approved receptor IS a mop sink.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree! I was gonna pull it sooner or later.

Anyways, the water heater was approved, passed first time :whistling2:

Inspector said: "What a clean installation.......and your garage is very clean and organized" then he questioned me about the tankless hanging on the wall, I told him I was a service guy for Rinnai, that was my practice model.

Anyways, nice guy. Passed with flying colors. I figured it would, I did it to code inthe first chance, I'm not a hack in the least bit.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Oh, by the way, was there a way to fix the old water heater?


Yea sure,
Run down to Ace Hardware get a roll of Duct Tape, a couple of tubes of Silicone RTV Caulk, & some JB Weld...
Call up Billy Mays and get some Mighty Putty too...

Let me know when you get everything...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Love the B/W's. Any reason you went with a 24" gas flex instead of an 18"? Not a fan of the wrap around strapping, but prefer the solid straps over the slotted.


----------

